
The Intel Safety Critical Project for Linux OS - dschuetz
https://01.org/blogs/imad/2018/letter-industry
======
airbreather
They seem to ignore or be ignorant of prior work in standards for this field,
eg IEC 61508 and ISO 26262, not a confidence booster.

